
Indie Game Dev Advice: Make Sure You Can Afford to Release a Game That Will Bomb - Foundation_buzz
https://www.foundat.io/n/make-sure-you-can-afford-to-release-a-game-that-will-bomb/
======
Foundation_buzz
This indie game dev is very open and honest about his experience both making
and selling games. The parts about running his studio full time should give
other indie game devs a lot to think about.

